# Decodificadores de CATV



## xmrling

Hola amigos, quisiera saber de un circuito para decodificar canales premiun o software para tarjeta de tv 

chips bt878a y/o philips 7131 los mas conocidos en el mercado

gracias...pero seria mas productivo para televisor ..quien quiera hacer un  aporte..gracias


----------



## MaMu

Te recomiendo antes que nada, que te bajes de internet el proyecto Digitalman, es una breve reseña del principio de codificación de los sistemas CATV. 

Con respecto a los circuitos, tenes que especificar para que deco es, en caso de tener uno, y sino, para que compañia de cable es, frecuencia a la que transmiten los canales. etc etc.

Basicamente se usa un PIC 12C509A soldado "telaraña" sobre el circuito, el cual segun el porgrama que tenga grabado, o bien desbloquea el deco y te deja usarlo como conversor, o bien idem anterior pero dejandote ver todos los canales codificados. Esto es aqui en mi pais (Argentina), para las compañias de CableVisión y Multicanal, y es aplicable a los decos Jerrold y General Instruments.

*PIC Desc*
http://www.lw1drj.com.ar/users/circuito/12C508.GIF

*Decodificador CATV Marca Jerrold - Multicanal/CableVision (Argentina)*

*Paso a Paso*



























































*Tengo con lujo de detalles como instalar el PIC en los decos de aqui de Argentina, tanto para MultiCanal como para CableVision, como tambien el respectivo .HEX que funciona en Argentina. Pero por tratarse de ingeñiería inversa No tengo autoridad en este foro para determinar si el contenido de esta información esta permitido. Si algun moderador y/o autoridad del foro autoriza a que se postee, no tengo ningun problema en volvar una especie de manual de decodificación practica, por el momento solo puedo decirte que hay mucho material, solo es cuestion de leer.*


----------



## MaMu

He recibido una inmensa cantidad de emails referente a este tema tan interesante como la codificación en los sistemas CATV. Dado el interés general que se ha generado, ya estoy en campaña para editar una especie de *Manual de Referencia* el cual trataré de incluir en el Sub Foro *Documentos*, basándome en el interesante artículo de Digitalman. Apenas resuelva el tema de host para almacenar allí todas las descargas referentes a este tema, como tipos de Deco del mercado actual, Sistemas CATV, Circuitería e Interconexión "InCircuit", Programas y Código Fuente, Hojas de Datos, Firmwares, etc.
Si alguien quiere hacerme alguna sugerencia antes de compaginar todo, será bienvenido. Tenganme paciencia.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

MaMu, tus aportes son bienvenidos, en cuanto a la legalidad de la información es solo que digas tus fuentes, y especifiques que la información es solo para uso didáctico.

No he implementado la función de subir archivos en este foro debido a la poca capacidad que nos permite el servidor, por eso estoy tratando de cambiar de servicio y así poder habilitar esta característica.

Nuevamente gracias por tus aportes.


----------



## MaMu

Exacto. Como bien este tipo de información puede tornarse ilegal en cuanto a su uso, solo me remitiré al excelente artículo de Digitalman, en cuanto a codificación de CATV, si bien lo mas buscado de esto es el proceso inverso a la codificación, dejaré en manos del lector, una breve reseña de estos sistemas con un fin exclusivamente didáctico. Muchisimas gracias por la aclaración, esto ya lo he tenido presente en este mismo Thread en algún post anterior.


----------



## MaMu

Ref#
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/decodificadores-catv-funcionamiento-181/

*Apunte Didáctico Released*


----------



## MaMu

Luego de estar ausente unos cuantos meses, he vuelto. Entre algunos temas pendientes con el foro, era el sistema de Decodificación de CATV. Puesto que, si bien los métodos son muchos, y los pedidos también, he decidido volcar esta información meramente didactica y con fines educativos, a la realización de un método general para los sistemas de CATV. Los he probado en Argentina, en 2 empresas, Cablevision y Multicanal, en ambos casos con resultados optimos y una estabilidad lograda muy aceptable, y por sobre todas las cosas, a un costo infimo.
El circuito consta de un microcontrolador 16F84A /20P, todo alimentado con 9Vcc, el cual se intercala en la señal de video compuesto VIDEO (IN) y VIDEO (OUT), el cual es facilmente adaptable a VCRs y conversores, TVs, etc etc, quedando a criterio de cada uno.

Aqui les dejo adjuntamente, el PCB en formato PDF y una imagen con la relación de componentes. Asi como el programa para que lo compilen.


----------



## Diego MM

Que tal gente desearia saber si alguien por ahi tiene el hex del deco que se publico en digitalman, desde ya sabiendo los riesgos que esto implica, solo necesito el hex, ya que el que tengo posee varios errores y me esta costando mucho repararlo.
Si alguien lo posee desde ya estaria mas que agradecido. saludos Diego


----------



## MaMu

Diego MM dijo:
			
		

> Que tal gente desearia saber si alguien por ahi tiene el hex del deco que se publico en digitalman, desde ya sabiendo los riesgos que esto implica, solo necesito el hex, ya que el que tengo posee varios errores y me esta costando mucho repararlo.
> Si alguien lo posee desde ya estaria mas que agradecido. saludos Diego



Hay 6 archivos para la DM.

1) Cablevision - 2) Cablevision Test-SetUp
3) Multicanal - 4) Multicanal Test-SetUp
5) Telecentro - 6) Telecentro Test-SetUp

Cuando armas el circuito, tenes que testearlo con el HEX de la respectiva prestadora, luego pasado el test recien ahi se graba el pic con el firmware para tal prestadora. Ademas hay algunas rutinas a realizar antes de insertar el Pic en modo test. Hay que tomar en cuenta que la DM solo trabaja en video compuesto, por lo que debe intercalarse en la señal de video antes de que se produzca la modulacion, ya sea s-video o RF.

Saludos.


----------



## MaMu

jalecol dijo:
			
		

> Hola MAMU, tienes el programa para el pic 12c509a, muchas gracias de antemano, saludos.



A ver, te respondo a ti y con esto espero responderle a todos los que tengan esta misma duda, el programa que va en el pic 12C509A no es un firmware generico que anda para todos, sino que es un programa que se tiene que hacer particularmente para CADA TIPO DE DECODIFICADOR, ya que el firmware que va en un Jerrold no es el mismo que va en un General Instruments. Para poder crear el HEX se utiliza el HexGen 4, donde se solicitan los 9 codigos del deco (F+ u F-), el numero de SERIE y el numero de Control. Sin estos 3 numeros correctos el firmware NO FUNCIONA.

saludos.


----------



## Toronga

Manu no andan los links de las fotos.. podrias postear el soft para el pic? y instrucciones de como hacerlo, tengo el deco desarmado hace 1 mes y no puedo hacerlo andar, un abrazo


----------



## MaMu

Toronga dijo:
			
		

> Manu no andan los links de las fotos.. podrias postear el soft para el pic? y instrucciones de como hacerlo, tengo el deco desarmado hace 1 mes y no puedo hacerlo andar, un abrazo



Vuelvo a aclarar el tema. NO HAY UN SOFT GENERICO, para el pic, que en tu caso, para CFT2200 debes usar un pic 12C509A. El soft para el pic, se genera a raiz de 3 datos, Nº de serie del equipo, F+F- numeros de funcion, Serial IC del Decodificador, sin estos 3 datos no puede generarse software alguno. Se utiliza una herramienta llamada HexGen4 y esta introduciendo dichos datos, genera el HEX.

Saludos.


----------



## Toronga

Sorry, bueno entonces ahora te posteo los datos. de donde puedo bajar esa herramienta para tenerla?, salu2

ups.. otro problema.. no lo puedo ABRIR!! tiene unos tornillos tipo torx pero para usar tubo, me recorri todas las ferreterias industriales y ninguna tiene, como lo abriste vos??

aca agrego link para el hexgen4 q recien lo encontre
http://www.picsystems.net/soft/hexgen42pr.zip
lo q no encuentro es el serial number
aca esta
just use these: Convert the digits in the register window to the ones they equal:
0 = G
F = H
1 = I
E = J
2 = K
D = L
3 = M
C = N
4 = O
B = P
5 = Q
A = R
6 = S
7 = U
8 = V
9 = T


----------



## MaMu

*Información para fines experimentales y/o didácticos*
Foros de Electrónica, y quien les escribe, no se responsabiliza por el uso indebido de dicha información. Recuerde que en ciertos paises puede ser considerado un acto ilegal.

*Habilitación del decodificador CFT 2200:*

1º: Hay que cortar el puente W6.
2º: Grabar un PIC 12c509 con el .hex generado con el hexgen 3 o superior.

En este programa seleccionamos el modelo del deco, luego ponemos el Serial de nuestro deco de esta forma:


Si no tienes el mando, toma la serie de la pegatina del deco y convierte las letras en decimales segun la siguiente tabla:

Pegatina.......:0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 A B C D E F G H J K L M 
Equivalencia..:0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0 1 2 3 4 5  6 7 8 9 A B 

Esta pegatina esta del lado de abajo del deco, es un codigo de barras con 12 números debajo.
Sólo dale bola a los 10 primeros y utiliza la tabla de arriba...

Otra forma, teniendo el control y sin estar dañado el deco (esta es una buena forma de darse cuenta si lo esta) es presionando F y luego 2. Aparecerá la serie en la pantalla.

las demás opciones de este programa no son muy importantes, por lo tanto no las toques y dejá las predeterminadas.

Recuerda nunca sobreescribir el valos de calibración del oscilador del PIC, antes de escribirle el .hex, debes leer el PIC y anotar el valor que te sale en la ultima posición de la memoria y coloca ese mismo valor en la ultima posición de la memoria del .hex que generaste con el Hexgen 4.

Ej:

cuando leas el PIC nuevo debes obtener algo asi:

03F8: 0FFF 0FFF 0FFF 0FFF 0FFF 0FFF 0FFF 0C51  ÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿ

y el hex que te envie tinene lo siguiente:

03F8: 0FFF 0FFF 0FFF 0FFF 0FFF 0FFF 0FFF 0FFF  ÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿ

debes cambiar el 0FFF de la ultima posición por el valor OCXX que te salga al leer tu PIC

Mucha gente olvida este paso, si no haces el el IcProg te dira que todo esta bien en el programa del PIC pero este nunca te funcionara...

3º: El pin 1 del 12c509 va a 5 volts que los podes tomar del regulador 7805, (pata 3, la que esta a la derecha), que esta a la izquierda del deco, es fácil de reconocerlo porque esta atornillado a la carcaza del deco y tiene grasa siliconada. Si no buscá 5V por ahí que debe haber.Los pines 2 y 3 los podes dejar libre, el 4 es recomendable ponerlo en serie con un interruptor NC al pin 5. El pin 6 va al pedazo del puente W6 (el que cortamos en el punto 1) de la derecha, o sea, el que esta más cerca del sintonizador. El pin 7 va al otro pedazito (a la izquierda). Finalmente el pin 8 va a masa (cualquier parte de la carcaza metálica del deco).

4º: Recuerda dejar abierto el pulsador la primera vez que lo conectes a la energia hasta que resetee automaticamente ( se coloque en el canal 2 ) y tome el mapa de canales.

Supuestamente ya está habilitado para ver TODOS los canales.

Saludos.


----------



## Toronga

bueno por ahora todo joya ya grabe el pic y solo me falta abrirlo.. alguien sabe como hacer con esos tornillos?

bueno ya lo logre. !!hay que romperse las manos con un alicate y mucha paciencia para abrirlo anda joya pasa que como era de CV tiene los canales grabado desde hace mucho tiempo y faltan un par y el 59 y 60 estan corridos y ahi estan canales de mas arriba
alguna forma de sacarle los nombres de los canales y que se vean todos de corrido?


----------



## ltincho

Hola , a todos , queria saber si alguien puede postear información concreta de como intercalar una plaqueta decodificadora (que trabaja con video en banada base ) dentro de una Video Grabadora , particularmente mi gran problema es como puedo hacer para evitar que la VideoGrabadora anule la señal cuando recibe un Video Codificado . No tengo bien en claro que debo hacer  para que la funcion "Killer " de la Video no me anule la señal . 

Por otra parte la plaqueta posteada por el amigo MAMU es del tipo universal ? o sea que con los archivos de software puedo decodificar Multicanal ó Cablevision ?. Y por ultimo esos archivos estan libre de algun tipo de error que suele ponerse por ser material didactico o funcionan al pelo con la plaqueta posteada .??

Desde ya millones de gracias !!!!

Saludos


----------



## ltincho

Hola , buenas nuevamente , alguien podria postear los 6 archivos que oportunamente menciono el amigo MAMU para el deco de DIGITALMAN.  Afin de poder testar y luego programar como corresponde el PIC segun la compañia de CATV.

Saludos a todos .


----------



## MaMu

Amigos, Foristas, Colaboradores y demas, tenganme paciencia ya que he estado muy atareado. Ni bien me desocupe voy a publicar mi artículo completo acerca del "MaMuDesc 2007", ya sea circuito, programa pic, conexión, fotos!, posibilidades de montajes, etc. Todo con un fin meramente didáctico y estará limitado a los Sistemas de CATV de la República Argentina : Multicanal, CableVision y Telecentro, ya que funciona para todos. Incluirá, Deco Audio (MC) y Deco Video. Norma PAL y NTSC. 

Paciencia, ante todo paciencia.

Saludos.


----------



## ltincho

Hola , MaMu, te pido si por favor podes incluir en tu recopilacion de datos sobre DECOS , la forma de conectar esta plaqueta decodificadora en una Video grabadora a fin de poder realizar las conexiones adecuadas y evitar que la video me bloqee con pantalle negra los canales codificados . 

Aguardo con paciencia

Saludos a todos

Martin


----------



## micorreo

COMO AL GUIA DE LA 3° pagina no tiene fotos y para coperar un poquito con el amigo MaMu, les agrego esto que encontre googleando de un amigo chileno instalando un chip al que llama v-chip pero calculo que no es mas que un pic grabado, ya que el muchacho lo debe llamar asi porque lo vende, asi que espero que les sirva.
por lo que escribio manu en la pagina 3 este tuturial es correcto aunque pone en serie los cables del uno al 4 en lugar del no y el cuatro y dejar libreas los demas

http://www.angelfire.com/dc/vizion.moved-to-lid-hash/deco.htm

ESPERO QUE LES SIRVA Y MUCHAS GRACIAS POR EL TUTORIAL

NOTA: bueno, lo puse asi y  funca en multicanal, pero no en cablevision, no se si habran cambiado el tipo de decodificacion o hice algo mal, aun me falta probar en telecentro

Información para fines experimentales y/o didácticos


----------



## xorro

Toronga dijo:
			
		

> bueno por ahora todo joya ya grabe el pic y solo me falta abrirlo.. alguien sabe como hacer con esos tornillos?
> 
> bueno ya lo logre. !!hay que romperse las manos con un alicate y mucha paciencia para abrirlo anda joya pasa que como era de CV tiene los canales grabado desde hace mucho tiempo y faltan un par y el 59 y 60 estan corridos y ahi estan canales de mas arriba
> alguna forma de sacarle los nombres de los canales y que se vean todos de corrido?



    despues de muchos ires y venires encontre una forma mas o menos eficiente  para quitar esos tornillos de los cuales no encontre destorillador alguno q me sirviera ... ni siquera de la manera q dicen los foros por ahi... la manera es la siguiente. con un cautin calientas la cabeza del tornillo mas o menos durante un minuto y cuando se haya dilatado utilizan un destornillador con una copa de 4mm  (la verdad antes de hacerlo asi me demoraba alrededor de 15 minutos por tornillo ahora me demora menos de 1 minuto)....


----------



## xorro

MaMu dijo:
			
		

> jalecol dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola MAMU, tienes el programa para el pic 12c509a, muchas gracias de antemano, saludos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A ver, te respondo a ti y con esto espero responderle a todos los que tengan esta misma duda, el programa que va en el pic 12C509A no es un firmware generico que anda para todos, sino que es un programa que se tiene que hacer particularmente para CADA TIPO DE DECODIFICADOR, ya que el firmware que va en un Jerrold no es el mismo que va en un General Instruments. Para poder crear el HEX se utiliza el HexGen 4, donde se solicitan los 9 codigos del deco (F+ u F-), el numero de SERIE y el numero de Control. Sin estos 3 numeros correctos el firmware NO FUNCIONA.
> 
> saludos.
Hacer clic para expandir...


la veredad hay varias formas de decodificar los canales una de ellas es como dice MaMu q es utilizando el metodo del HexGen ya que el pic resetea el deco automaticamente, pero si nosotros reseteamos el deco manualmente se puede utilizar un programa para cualquier deco de la misma serie por ej. cft 21xx


----------



## GARYARIES

Saludos desde Ecuador: 
Como les indique en mi país funciona la tarjeta que traigo desde EEUU (me cuesta 25 dolares americanos) pero si no quieres comprala busca en el proyecto de la Revista  saber electrónica (ediciòn mEXICANA) de hace un par de años alli esta completo el proyecto o si no busca el de DIGITALMAN . 
Son ya años que llevo en esta investigación por lo que traté con muchas cosas, inclusive compre una tarjeta en Chile a TECNOMASTER, pero les comento que resultó una estafa ya que no funcionó nunca el sistema y de las hojas guias de datos solo mencionaba al chip de punto rojo ( luego supe que se trataba de un pic al cual habian pintado de rojo para que no se leyera el número) por lo que les comento que no lo compren ya que no funciona ni tampoco responden cunado se les indica que ese aparato no funciona. 
si quieren el archivo hex para le de digitalman que si funciona este es el archivo ASM: 



		Código:
	

; Generated by WinDis84, (c) Nigel Goodwin 1998. 

LIST P=16F84, F=INHX8M 
include "P16FXX.inc" 
ORG 0x0000 

MOVLW 0xF8 
TRIS PORTB 
MOVLW 0x0C 
TRIS PORTA 
CLRF 0x0F 
CLRF 0x0C 
CLRF 0x10 
CLRF 0x0E 
CLRF 0x11 
CLRF 0x12 
CLRF PORTA 
CLRF PORTB 
Label_0014 SUBWF 0x0E , W 
BTFSC STATUS , C 
BSF PORTA , 00 
MOVLW 0x0C 
MOVWF 0x0D 
Label_0001 DECFSZ 0x0D , f 
GOTO Label_0001 
NOP 
MOVLW 0x06 
MOVWF 0x11 
MOVF 0x10 , f 
BTFSS STATUS , Z 
DECF 0x10 , f 
BTFSC STATUS , Z 
INCF 0x0C , f 
MOVLW 0x02 
BTFSS PORTB , 05 
GOTO Label_0002 
MOVF 0x0E , W 
BTFSC STATUS , Z 
GOTO Label_0003 
ADDLW 0x07 
MOVWF 0x10 
BSF 0x0F , 02 
CLRF 0x0E 
NOP 
GOTO Label_0004 
Label_0002 MOVWF 0x11 
INCF 0x0E , f 
CLRF 0x0C 
Label_0003 NOP 
NOP 
NOP 
NOP 
NOP 
NOP 
Label_0004 NOP 
NOP 
MOVLW 0x1D 
MOVWF 0x0D 
Label_0005 DECFSZ 0x0D , f 
GOTO Label_0005 
MOVLW 0x05 
SUBWF 0x0C , W 
BTFSS STATUS , Z 
GOTO Label_0006 
BSF PORTA , 01 
BCF 0x0F , 01 
BTFSC PORTB , 06 
BSF 0x0F , 01 
GOTO Label_0007 
Label_0006 NOP 
NOP 
NOP 
NOP 
NOP 
Label_0007 NOP 
NOP 
MOVLW 0x02 
SUBWF 0x0C , W 
BTFSS STATUS , C 
GOTO Label_0008 
MOVLW 0x01 
MOVWF 0x12 
MOVLW 0x00 
BTFSC 0x0F , 01 
MOVWF 0x12 
GOTO Label_0009 
Label_0008 MOVLW 0x02 
MOVWF 0x12 
NOP 
NOP 
NOP 
NOP 
Label_0009 BCF 0x0F , 00 
BTFSS 0x0F , 02 
NOP 
MOVLW 0x0B 
SUBWF 0x0C , W 
BTFSC STATUS , C 
BSF 0x0F , 00 
GOTO Label_000A 
NOP 
NOP 
NOP 
NOP 
NOP 
Label_000A MOVLW 0xF5 
SUBWF 0x0C , W 
BTFSS STATUS , C 
GOTO Label_000B 
BCF PORTA , 01 
BCF 0x0F , 00 
BCF 0x0F , 01 
GOTO Label_000C 
Label_000B NOP 
NOP 
NOP 
NOP 
Label_000C MOVLW 0xF7 
SUBWF 0x0C , W 
BTFSS STATUS , C 
GOTO Label_000D 
MOVLW 0x02 
MOVWF 0x12 
MOVWF 0x11 
BCF 0x0F , 02 
GOTO Label_000E 
Label_000D NOP 
NOP 
NOP 
NOP 
NOP 
Label_000E MOVLW 0x11 
MOVWF 0x0D 
Label_000F DECFSZ 0x0D , f 
GOTO Label_000F 
NOP 
NOP 
NOP 
MOVLW 0x02 
MOVWF PORTB 
BTFSC 0x0F , 00 
BSF PORTA , 00 
NOP 
NOP 
NOP 
NOP 
NOP 
NOP 
NOP 
NOP 
BTFSS PORTB , 07 
GOTO Label_0010 
BTFSS PORTB , 07 
GOTO Label_0011 
NOP 
Label_0010 NOP 
Label_0011 MOVLW 0x03 
MOVWF 0x0D 
Label_0012 DECFSZ 0x0D , f 
GOTO Label_0012 
BSF PORTA , 02 
BTFSS 0x0F , 02 
BCF PORTA , 02 
NOP 
NOP 
MOVF 0x11 , W 
MOVWF PORTB 
MOVLW 0x06 
MOVWF 0x0D 
Label_0013 DECFSZ 0x0D , f 
GOTO Label_0013 
MOVLW 0x02 
MOVWF PORTB 
BCF PORTA , 00 
MOVF 0x12 , W 
MOVWF PORTB 
MOVLW 0x06 
GOTO Label_0014 

ORG 0x2000 
DATA 0x0F 
DATA 0x0F 
DATA 0x0F 
DATA 0x0F 

ORG 0x2007 
DATA 0x19 


END


lo saque de una de las tarjetas que traje de EEUU , y lo lei del pic con un programador y lo pase por el IC-PROG este si funciona prueben y veran que si funciona.

la tarjeta se le pone a la salida de video tipo RCA de su videocassetera (VHS) econ el canal codificado, pasa por la tarjeta que lo decodifica y a la salida tienes ya video decodificado, es universal ya que produce sus propios pulsos de sincronismo y ademas invierte los colores.

por favor publiquen que resultados obtuvieron con esta tarjeta y su código. ops:


----------



## GARYARIES

a todos los amigos:
  Les recuerdo, para que no pasen el tiempo que los decos de DirecTV son muy dificiles de abrir y si por ahi ven un anuncio donde dice que vende tarjetas clonas para brir todo, duden mucho ay que por lo general son tarjetas que estan legales y apunto de perder la suscripcion (les dura unh mes cunado mucho) de lo que tengo entendido es casi imposible duplicar esa tarjetas y que funcionen.
  Si quieren algo de esos sistemas vaya a foro TV satelital (aca es CATV) a fin de ser respetuosos con las demás personas del foro.
  Como les digo lamento desilucionarlo pero yo que tengo bastante experiencia con sistemas satelitales esa es la cruel realidad.

ATTE
GARY


----------



## GARYARIES

A todos los amigos que quieran experimentar con los sistemas de TV satelital:
  Les recomiendo que busque en los foros de FTA para empezar y se informen primero de esos antes de complicarse con los de DirecTV, SKY, Telefoica Satelital etc, asi que lean eso.
  Entren al google y pongan FTA+ foros y les saldran bastantes páginas incluso alguna en español, yo no puedo poner aca los Links de esas paginas porque me borrarían.
  Hagan eso y en esos foros podran hacer las preguntas que quieran a gente especializada.
 ops:


----------



## emapalla

Hola que tal, tengo un problema con el Hexgen4, ya que cuando lo habro no puedo hacer nada ni poner el codigo que esta en la pegatina (ya traducido), y tampo me deja poer algunas letras y numero. si alguin me puder dar una mano se lo agradaceria.
Otra pregunta el puente que se corta en el General Instrumet modelo: IDPBB7323 ES EL "W90" O NO??


----------



## lazaro

un cordial saludo para todos quiero que me ayuden todos ustedes quiero aprender a decodificar canales circuitos para todo  tipo de decodificadores  mamucha me gustaria que me diera todos sus aportes tengo un deco directv MODELO D416RE coge todos los canales pero salen todos codificados quiero que quede fijo deporvida que tengo que hacer sera que le pic 12C509A sodado telaraña sirve y el programa donde esta y los circuitos que probo en las empresas multicanal y cable vision sirven pero donde esta el circuito y el programa par compilarlo ojala me ayuden con todos esos aportes.

en mi casa entra una señal perdida algunas veces muy ruidosa y muy debil como hago para que quede fija deporvida
muchas gracias por su atensión.


----------



## mariela_7433

Hola gente tengo un deco jerrold model 450 y estoy investigando para ver los codificados ,aca les paso algo que encontre si lo prueban avisen,saludos......


----------



## guionbajo

hola, tengo un General Instruments 2200 ya desbloqueado, solo que ahora de vez en cuando se caga y deja de decodificar.... bah... todos los canales los pierde, hasta los no codificados, se soluciona desenchufando y volviendo a enchufar el aparato. Otra cosa es que no esta cortado el puente W6 , en cambio esta cortado el puente W21 y este esta soldado a la pata 7 del 12C509A, la pata 1 del integrado esta soldada al puente W166 y la pata 8 esta soldada a masa (creo). Aca les dejo los links de las fotos que le saque. Quisiera saber si alguno tiene idea de la diferencia de puentes que han sido cortados, y si es posible usar el hex que te genera el HEXGEN para otro pic que no sea el 12C509A, por ejemplo el 16F84A o algun otro que se consiga mas facil, asi le saco ese pic y lo cambio por otro nuevo. 
Mientras escribia esto encontre una casa que tiene un modelo de placa que parece es mejor.... les dejo el link y me dicen si alguien tiene idea de como hacerlo... gracias

http://www.informacióndecovision.com.ar/placa_integrado.htm

Mario

PD. aca estan las imagenes
http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/5430/deco1hx2.jpg
http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/5791/deco2cp2.jpg


----------



## Ivan

prueba con esto.

Manual de desbloqueo del cft2200, desde, saber si esta bueno el deco, hasta configurar el mas minimo detalle del programador, saludos

link:


----------



## chibinari

Bueno locos lo q pasa es q el decoder q se usa aca en Peru es diferente lamentablemnet ahora estoy fuera d mi ciudad y sin el decoder coo para poder mostrarles lo q me refiero.si alguen es peruano y ya ah podido debloquear un decoder paseme la box porfavor.ell servicio es brindado x Cable Magico (telefonica) de todas formas estare a mi retorno a la ciudad tomando las fotots para q puedan ver si me dan una ayuda.ya tartae con la solucion de los pics pero no me ah dado resultados.


----------



## EDGAR424

este decodificador es una una alternativa mejor al circuito de pablin con dos transistores mejor ajuste mejor imagen


----------



## EDGAR424

Este circuito lo probé y es mejor que el de los dos transistores de Pablin el LM733 es económico en comparación con el TDA5850 de Pablin 
Este se instala el VHS de lamisca manera que el de los dos transistores aquí tengo una pagina donde indica como hacerlo

http://es.geocities.com/decodificador_catv/


----------



## marcoscsa

Antes de mais nada, PARABENS! O Forum está ótimo, alto nivel, pesquisei todas as páginas deste tópico atras de uma resposta para meu problema, porem não encontrei.
Necessito o modo de desbloqueio do GI5508W, o aparelho apresenta no display °O e na tela do televisor uma mensagem para entrar em contacto com o operador, este aparelho estava parado a muito tempo e agora resolvi coloca-lo para funcionar, funcionou apenas meia hora e depois deu este problema, a PIC 12C509 se aplica a este aparelho ? Caso positivo, qual ponte deve ser interrompida ? O programa HexGen4 parece não servir para este, qual seria ? Existe algum tutorial para este aparelho ? O do CFT2200 até um leigo em eletronica consegue fazer, PARABENS.

Fico no aguardo.

Um GRANDE ABRAÇO.

Marcos Sá


----------



## EDGAR424

Hola marcoscsa yo también intento con este deco GI5508W lo que logre hasta ahora es cortar una patita del integrado RA9034Y fabricado por la firma Raytheon .lo que logre fue que ya no se me interpusiera el canal guía al momento de captar un canal decodificado lo que me facilita la decodificación.


----------



## wconejo

Hola amigos aqui les dejo un diagrama con las intrucciones para armar un deco, no lo he armado aun porque tengo que conseguirme un vhs para instalarlo. si alguien lo arma informaciónrma como le fue.


----------



## MaMu

wconejo dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigos aqui les dejo un diagrama con las intrucciones para armar un deco, no lo he armado aun porque tengo que conseguirme un vhs para instalarlo. si alguien lo arma informaciónrma como le fue.



No se, pero creo que la codificación actual va mas alla de inversiones de Luminancia y Crominancia, si se fijan, acá en Argentina, la señal codificada tiene un delay de 27.6 segundos respecto de la señal sin codificar. Hay mucho manoseo digital.

Saludos


----------



## wconejo

Muchas gracias por la explicacion, en costa rica la codificacion es minima pero solo 5 canales estan codificados actualmente ya que las empresas de cable estan eliminando ese tipo de sistema.


----------



## pavlo641

MaMu dijo:
			
		

> Luego de estar ausente unos cuantos meses, he vuelto. Entre algunos temas pendientes con el foro, era el sistema de Decodificación de CATV. Puesto que, si bien los métodos son muchos, y los pedidos también, he decidido volcar esta información meramente didactica y con fines educativos, a la realización de un método general para los sistemas de CATV. Los he probado en Argentina, en 2 empresas, Cablevision y Multicanal, en ambos casos con resultados optimos y una estabilidad lograda muy aceptable, y por sobre todas las cosas, a un costo infimo.
> El circuito consta de un microcontrolador 16F84A /20P, todo alimentado con 9Vcc, el cual se intercala en la señal de video compuesto VIDEO (IN) y VIDEO (OUT), el cual es facilmente adaptable a VCRs y conversores, TVs, etc etc, quedando a criterio de cada uno.
> 
> Aqui les dejo adjuntamente, el PCB en formato PDF y una imagen con la relación de componentes. Asi como el programa para que lo compilen.



Hola Mamu, tengo una consulta para hacerte, yo intente hacer el deco que vos pusiste en este post pero con consigo por ningun lado el diodo BB109 y observe detenidamente la imagen de tu circuito armado y note que no tienes colocado el diodo, queria saber ¿si te funciona asi o nada mas posteaste esa foto aun sin el diodo? Muchas gracias. Salu2


----------



## Rich20_Hacking

bueno en lo particular.. yo he visto ya este proyecto de Digitalman. algo caduco ya! y claro no probado del todo! pues el proyecto no es compatible con las distintas señales codificadas de las distintas compañias de cable, ya q algunas usas un standar europeo y otras americanos. ademas tienes q saber programacion de pic para poder armarlo, yo recomendaria una cap/tv q algunas traer ciertos chips como: CHIP CONEXANT BT878A q se pueden controlar bajo softwares. rekieres el   CABLECRYPT q decodifican o ciertamente le den sintonia mas finas. por softwares es mas factible q por medio del proyecto D.M aunke un poco mas costoso pero da resultados mas seguros!


----------



## a-LAN

Hola a todos, un saludo amistoso a todos los de la comunidad, soy nuevo en esto, estudio ingenieria electronica y he recuperado la pasion por la electronica k alguna vez perdi..

bueno mi pregunta es como usar un decodificador de catv ya que nunca habia visto uno, hasta hace poco que un amigo me regalo uno k habia comprado en un bazar, es un *Jerrold 550 model DP7113P/B* pero no tiene manual de instrucciones ni nada y no se que rollo...

soy de mexico  y tengo tv por cable de la compania Hi telecomunicaciones

ia intente conectarlo una vez pero no me mostraba los canales, pero si el audio..

espero me puedan ayudar...


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Buenasss, despues de haber quedado todos los decodificadores y demas mirando el cielo( no funcionan mas por cambio en la señal).

Alguno ya tiene una puntita para encarar la nueva codificacion.?


----------



## Guest

Hola que tal, creo que aqui estara bien ahcer la pregunta; bueno pues lo que yo hando buscando es un sistema de TV satelital que me deje si no todos, la mayor cantidad de canales de todo el mundo, en mi pais mexico existen sistemas de cable como directv, sky, dish.... etc. pero solo son canales de este lado del mundo y yo quiero ver canales tambien europeos, existen programas para ver TV por internet pero la verdad como que no he quedado satisfecho o amenos que no me topara con un buen programa para verla, que tambien es lo mas posible, en fin, si alguien sabe de alguno aviseme porque la verdad si estaria bueno un sistema asi.

Saludos.

P.D. si es un sistema apocrifo o truculento mucho mejor para no estar pagando jejeje( todo quiero verdad)


----------



## huki

hola karapalida como estas,bueno con respecto a los decodificadores de catv multicanal tiene el sistema digital para codificar la pregunta es sirve el codificador decodificador de la revista "saber electronica" ya que ahora el la paguina de webelectronica dicen (aprenda codificacion y decodificadion) digital.te venden la placa y con los componentes ya ensablados listo para funcionar a tan solo $180.¿funcionara? saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA

no conosco el articulo huki. lo dudo mucho, mas viniendo de esa revista.
Un ej: Curso de Celulares, libere ya. Te fijas en el articulo y tenes un metodo para el talk a bout y el Motorola c115 .. ja ja ja son un chiste de garcas.


----------



## notengo05

EDGAR424 dijo:
			
		

> Este circuito lo probé y es mejor que el de los dos transistores de Pablin el LM733 es económico en comparación con el TDA5850 de Pablin
> Este se instala el VHS de lamisca manera que el de los dos transistores aquí tengo una pagina donde indica como hacerlo
> 
> http://es.geocities.com/decodificador_catv/


----------



## nietzche

Una recomendacion, no es por criticar a nadie pero respecto al articulo de MaNu diciendo que el decodificador de Catv es de un tal digitalman, me parece que no es cierto puesto que en la revista saber electronica lo publicaron primero, fue en dos ediciones y el articulo lo subieron a internet, no se si digitalman se robo el articulo, para mi que el lo hizo, asi que hay que tener cuidado con los derechos de autor por favor.


----------



## notengo05

estre circuito lo he visto en diferentes partes,
lo unico que quisiera saber es q si como yo lo estoy conectando esta correcto o no.
de hecho q para q se entienda lo redibuje en paint para explicarme mejor.
pero si necesito respuesta para poder  montarlo si esta correcto o no?


----------



## kaká_2008

hola amigos tengo un conversor marca "MOON" y quisiera saber si puedo hacer un decodificador con el para ver los canales premium...


----------



## nietzche

Sigo insistiendo, por favor, este circuito lo he visto en http://www.clubse.com.ar/promos/diego/web/08-veatodalatelevision-web.htm, ademasotra pregunta, ustedes los argentinos su señal de tv es pal, ahora, aqui en mexico es ntsc y funciona en otra frecuencia, como se puede cambiar ese dato?


----------



## nietzche

otra cosa veo que existen dircuitos diferentes uno es de saber electronica y otra es de digitalman, cual es el mejor y otra cosa, aqui en mexico la señal es ntsc y en argentina segun tengo entendido son pal, como puedo hacer esa modificacion?


----------



## redlejana

mira yo te puedo decir q el de saber electronica es el q venden por internet  codi-deco es el q mejor funciona ahora que el cabledesc es mucho mejor el que nuestro amigop mamu mostro en este mismo foro en cuanto a digitalman es mas complicado de realizar y no da los resultados deseados


----------



## mauricioh

hola!queria saber si el sircuito que presento mamu sigue funcionando en la empresa multicanal?y si solo hay q armar el circuito y programar el pic para q funcione? sabiendo esto lo armo!saludos


----------



## teopter09

hola 
tenia algunas dudas 
este deco que posteaste aca con su respectivo archivo para programar el pic sirve para cablevision  
otra cosa a la entrada del deco va la antena del cable directamente o hay que pasarla por la videocassetera antes 
otra cosa la salida ¿va conectada a la entrada de cable del televisor o a la de tv-video?

chauuu 
pd: gran post el tuyo asi tiempo que tenia ganas de aprender a hacer un deco , tenia una idea de como hacerlo 
pero no entedia demasiado 
te felicito y te agradesco por el post


----------



## lucasmed

hola amigos, hace tiempo habia intentado hacer un deco para cablevision y habia tenido exito, salvo por los colores, me faltaba ajustar los contrastes.

Habia usado el deco de digitalman con una video-casetera vieja.

Ahora que veo que el tema sigue en pie, me gustaria volver a hacerlo pero que ande OK.

Me gustaria saber si hay algun deco que se conecte directamente al tele evitando la VHS.

Igual voy a buscar a ver si encuentro los hex para pasarlos.

Si alguien tiene el soft para cablevision andando bien, por favor que lo pase.

Saludos

P.D. para el amigo teopter, si usas el deco de digitalman, vas a tener que poner la salida de la video a la entrada del deco y de ahi al tv (a la parte de audio y video)


----------



## teopter09

lucasmed gracias por responder si  ahora voy a probarlo cuando lo termine voy a subir fotos de la placa y de la imagen que se ve en la television.
pd: lucasmed, el archivo .hex esta subido aca en este tema asi que tenes que rebisar el foro que lo vasa encontrar 
chau


----------



## roquezoom

hola  a todos, soy nuevo en esto de internet. en lo relativo a la codificacion de señales de tv, pregunto
¿alguien del foro dispone en su localidad del sistema de "codificacion" por trap?. aca cuando se impuso
escuche decir que era inviolable, pero no es tan asi, si le interesa a alguno o aun no lo "descifro" o no  lo conoce le cuento de que se trata y como se vulnera, por supuesto si me es permitido
un saludo a todos.


----------



## Facund0

MaMu dijo:
			
		

> wconejo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola amigos aqui les dejo un diagrama con las intrucciones para armar un deco, no lo he armado aun porque tengo que conseguirme un vhs para instalarlo. si alguien lo arma informaciónrma como le fue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No se, pero creo que la codificación actual va mas alla de inversiones de Luminancia y Crominancia, si se fijan, acá en Argentina, la señal codificada tiene un delay de 27.6 segundos respecto de la señal sin codificar. Hay mucho manoseo digital.
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...


Hola *MaMu* como veo que conoces (y mucho) del tema te queria consultar si hay algun decodificador que no utilice PICs y funcione correctamente aca en Argentina con Multicanal. Ya que no todos los circuitos (mas que nada los simples) son de confiar y no tengo conocimientos en el manejos de PICs. 

Gracias! Un saludo!


----------



## lucasmed

Hola roquezoom,

podrias explicar de que se trata la codificacion por trap ya que no conozco del tema y me parece interesante para aprender algo nuevo

Al amigo teopter, el archivo .hex que me decis, es el que esta en este foro y que dice que es universal y sirve para cualquier tipo de decodificación?

Encontre las placas que habia armado (del proyecto de digitalman), lo que me queda encontrar es donde meti la placa del noop para programar el pic.
Cuando tenga novedades te cuento como me fue.

Saludos


----------



## roquezoom

hola lucasmed 

el sistema que utiliza traps, (trampas de ondas) en realidad no es una codificacion de la señal, aunque la empresa de cable promociona el "futbol codificado, contrate con tiempo su trap". 
esto es asi: a la transmision normal de un canal se le adiciona una señal interferente, de tal manera que te aparece la pantalla con una serie de rayas en movimiento y a la vez el audio se percibe con un fuerte zumbido en "vaiven", asi que no ves ni escuchas nada de la transmision.
si contratas el servicio vienen de la empresa, te colocan el trap (que es un elemento pasivo) entre el cable y el tv. y consiste en una trampa que simplemente absorbe la señal interferente y eso es todo

posdata: no se si esta sistema es nuevo o es obsoleto en otros lugares. ya que es muy facil de "burlar" nunca escuche de esto en algun medio, por eso mi pregunta si alguien lo conocia 
si te interesa despues mando unos dibujos ilustrativos del tema

saludos.....


----------



## lucasmed

hola roquezoom,

ahora que me comentaste del tema, creo que lo utilizaban antes en los sistemas de "codificacion" las empresas de cable.

Esto se solucionaba o "truchaba" poniendo un filtro pasa bajos que absorbia la señal interferente.

Por esto se dejaron de utilizar, ya que era demasiado facil copiarlos.

Creo si no me falla la memoria que eran así.

Aca hace 15 años que no se usan más

Igual estaria interesante ver algunos diagramas para saber si estamos hablando de lo mismo

Saludos


----------



## roquezoom

hola lucasmed

los traps  codificacin
cuando pude deducir con certeza, o al menos con fundamento que la señal interferente estaria ubicada (su portadora) al final de video/croma y principio de sonido (sabido es que a la salida del sintonizador tenemos siempre las mismas frecuencias sin importar que canal esta siendo interferido, entonces podemos trabajar con una frecuencia mucho mas baja que la del canal que esta digamos "codificado")

bueno, era obvio que habia que eliminar esa portadora; saque de un blanco y negro aquella "trampa de 39 mhz", si mal no recuerdo, y colocada entre sintonizador y f i v. y retocar algo el nucleo, imajen y audio aparecieron casi de una.
el asunto fue que con dos trampas en serie queda como dicen "de diez"

pareciera que esto me fue muy facil, en realidad estube buen tiempo haciendo todo tipo de elucubraciones e inventos sin llegar a nada solo que segui insistiendo y por lo menos hoy veo futbol "gratis"

te adjunto un dibujo, lo hice por que como empezo a hacer frio y esto haciendo algunos cambios en el taller traje la compu  al comedor, y mi mujer me miro medio feo y seguro que si traigo el escaner y esas cosas....me echa de casa  

saludos.


----------



## mauricioh

Hola!muy bueno todos los aportes!queria saber si el decodificador con el pic16f84a20p sigue funcionando para multicanal?y si solo hay que programar el pic y conectar entre la entrada de señal a la tv?si es solo eso lo armo!saludos


----------



## Tomasito

mauricioh dijo:
			
		

> Hola!muy bueno todos los aportes!queria saber si el decodificador con el pic16f84a20p sigue funcionando para multicanal?y si solo hay que programar el pic y conectar entre la entrada de señal a la tv?si es solo eso lo armo!saludos



No funcionan más esos circuitos hace rato.. Multicanal/Cablevisión se pasó a la codificación digital (Por lo menos dentro de la provincia de Buenos Aires, en el interior no estoy seguro, pero seguramente también), asique es inutil hacerlos.


----------



## mauricioh

HOla!aca en corrientes te venden los conversores que sirven para decodificar full todos los canales!pero ni idea como lo hacen!quizas tengan ese circuito!no lo se!saludos y gracias


----------



## Tomasito

Modificar los conversores es fácil, yo lo he echo, pero la verdad toda la información y circuitos y eso ni me acuerdo dónde habrá quedado. Si buscás en internet vas a encontrar. Hay un grupo en yahoo que se llama decosargentina donde tienen bastante información.

Igual no sé si valga la pena, los planes de multicanal/cablevisión son digitalizar toda argentina (no lo digo por un rumor, lo digo porque sé por gente que trabaja ahí ), asique es medio inutil hacerlo, si en poco tiempo no va a servir más...


----------



## jcsg2007

MaMu dijo:
			
		

> Amigos, Foristas, Colaboradores y demas, tenganme paciencia ya que he estado muy atareado. Ni bien me desocupe voy a publicar mi artículo completo acerca del "MaMuDesc 2007", ya sea circuito, programa pic, conexión, fotos!, posibilidades de montajes, etc. Todo con un fin meramente didáctico y estará limitado a los Sistemas de CATV de la República Argentina : Multicanal, CableVision y Telecentro, ya que funciona para todos. Incluirá, Deco Audio (MC) y Deco Video. Norma PAL y NTSC.
> 
> Paciencia, ante todo paciencia.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola tu por fin publicaste esto


----------



## jcsg2007

MaMu dijo:
			
		

> Amigos, Foristas, Colaboradores y demas, tenganme paciencia ya que he estado muy atareado. Ni bien me desocupe voy a publicar mi artículo completo acerca del "MaMuDesc 2007", ya sea circuito, programa pic, conexión, fotos!, posibilidades de montajes, etc. Todo con un fin meramente didáctico y estará limitado a los Sistemas de CATV de la República Argentina : Multicanal, CableVision y Telecentro, ya que funciona para todos. Incluirá, Deco Audio (MC) y Deco Video. Norma PAL y NTSC.
> 
> Paciencia, ante todo paciencia.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola tu por fin publicaste esto Necesito todos los pasos posible para un Desbloqueo del cft2200.
Saludos


----------



## franz43

tengo un decodificador de este modelo dpv5-230 jerrold starcom vi  el cual esta bloquado pero al mismo tiempo cuan do se enciende sale en la pantalla e9, luedo presionando    el boton de * encender apagar hace una forma de reseteo indicando en  la pantalla  varios canales al finalizar queda en la pantalla c .0  si se intenta presionar cualquier  bnboton nuevamente se coloc a en e 0, he intentado varias cosas pero infructuosas,  averigue en una pag de internet y me indica que posiblemente este dañado el ram o la pila  pero  hasta alla llega mi conocimiento de elec tronica no se cual es el ram en este decodificador si alguien puede guiarme o indicarme cual es para testearlo o  si por el c ontrario dispone del plano de este decodificador se lo agradeceria muchisimo


----------



## crismar10

saludos
he fabricado ese deco y funciona pero tengu un problema con el video salen unas lineas blancas medias opacas, a que se devera esto
ademas el udio por ratos se va


----------



## Tomasito

jcsg2007 dijo:


> Hola tu por fin publicaste esto Necesito todos los pasos posible para un Desbloqueo del cft2200.
> Saludos



Ojo con los CTF2200 que llevan numero de serie todos los equipos, si te enganchan con uno de esos ilegal puede haber problemas. Si podés conseguite un 550x (el 5507mu de una entrada es el más común, yo tengo una caja 0km de esos ) que no llevan número de serie ni nada, y son re fáciles de desbloquear, incluso sin pic (yo desbloquié un par con tres resistencias y una llave inversora, no era el mejor método pero zafaba para ver cómo era jaja).


Igual ya les dije antes y les repito, falta muy poco para que digitalicen toda la Argentina todas las empresas de cable (Todas las maneja Multicanal, inclusive las locales las termina comprando multicanal).

MuMu no creo que lo vaya a postear porque es medio inutil hacerlo ahora, por lo que dije anteriormente.

Piensen que ya en otras partes del mundo ni siquiera existe la televisión analógica ya (ni por aire).



Si quieren pensar en decodificar digital, vayansé ahorrando unos 600 o 700$ para un deco digital argentino (no funciona uno traido de afuera, tiene que ser un DCT700/AR), y después (si no se los vendieron desbloqueados), llevarlo a alguien con un cable usbjtag para que se los desbloquee 
No son joda los digitales de hoy en día, es más facil (y barato!) "colgarse" de internet que del cable digital 




Saludos.


----------



## gabo99

Este tipo de decos se habren con una tajeta con varios circuitos de hecho yo tengo el diagrama pero entre lo q cabe señalar nada mas funciona con puro control remoto y la pantalla sale negativa pero con solo oprimir cualquier tecla de tu control se compone saludos


----------



## ELOPIO

disculpen que meta en este tema, pero estos decos, que mencionan son para señales digitales o analogas


----------



## Tomasito

Analógicas: CFT2200, MU55XX, etc (los que acá charlabamos)
Digitales: DCT700 que yo sepa


----------



## ELOPIO

Tomasito dijo:


> Analógicas: CFT2200, MU55XX, etc (los que acá charlabamos)
> Digitales: DCT700 que yo sepa


gracias por responder, pero no me refiero a los cft2200 se que son analogos, me refiero al de de dititalman, la cosa es que quiero hacerlo y probarlo, otra cosa es que mi norma de mi pais esta en ntsc y este esta en pal, y quiero edital su codigo fuente , saludos


----------



## Tomasito

Respuesta bastante atrasada: El de *digitalman* es, paradógicamente, analógico.

Por más de que lo conviertas a ntsc (ya hay conversiones echas, fijate el deco de saber electrónica, creo que era una copia del de digitalman con un par de modificaciones), nunca va a ser digital.


Saludos.


----------



## ELOPIO

entonces no hay un deco digital que se pueda hacer, o alguno que ya se pueda modificar como los difuntos decos analogos, esper tu respueta, gracias....


----------



## Tomasito

Como poder se pueden desbloquear los decos digitales, pero según sé, es bastante dificil, muchísimo más que con los viejos analógicos.


Saludos.


----------



## ELOPIO

bueno fijate, crees que sea factible el conseguir un deco de estos e inventar, que me aconsejas, marca modelo, que se pueda jugar con el..saludos


----------



## Javerman

hola me parece que lo decodificadores de CATV ya se dejaron de usar (son obsoletos)

Hola MaMu me podrias ex pliicar para que sirven las salidas que estan marcadas en rojo

gracias


----------



## Javerman

Alguien podria subir el diagrama del deco gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien

no son  salidas ,son jumper y algunos cuadraditos son directemente  chasis,javerman ya  no funciona   esa  placa ,pues  el sistema  es  digital 
saludos


----------



## mastermixjj

amigos del foro! tengo una gran noticia que darles! los decos analogicos todavia siguen de moda!! siii!! asi como leyeron...siguen siendo necesarios...les explico un poco..aca en paraguay..especialmente en asuncion, hace un año, la empresa cablevision de argentina compro la empresa cablevision comunicaciones de paraguay..y mantuvo la antigua codificacion por, bueno, falta de recursos y sinceramente nadie quiere pagar por decos digitales...por ende..los canales ahun siguen con la antigua codificacion...
hace una semana, al notar esto, me puse en campaña para ir probando los decos ya publicados...veremos que sale..lo bueno es que estoy 100% seguro que la codificacion es solo del video..e audio ni fue retocado! jejeje


----------



## zoomg80

Hola

Consegui informacion para recibir la seña de tv satelital basicamente es conectar el cable coaxial al un modem Wifi ubicado en el foco de una antena parabolica. De entrada no tengoo un modem para experimentar y lo hice con la pura antena Wifi ubicada en el foco de mi parabolica vieja de direcTV. El personaje que me envio el doc asegura que si funciona. Para salir de dudas lo comparto y seguire intentando, saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien

zoomg80 dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Consegui informacion para recibir la seña de tv satelital basicamente es conectar el cable coaxial al un modem Wifi ubicado en el foco de una antena parabolica. De entrada no tengoo un modem para experimentar y lo hice con la pura antena Wifi ubicada en el foco de mi parabolica vieja de direcTV. El personaje que me envio el doc asegura que si funciona. Para salir de dudas lo comparto y seguire intentando, saludos.



es una verdad a medias   o  un  poco equivocada ,pues aparte de  la antena de dtv,
primero    tienes que cambiar el  lbn original de  dtv   por  uno  universal(o  un  lbn de ski)
segundo tienes que tener un receptor del  tipo   fta o conseguir  el firware y modificar   un  receptor de dtv 
la  otra es conseguirse una  placa para la pc (sintonisador satelital)
en cuanto a la antena de wifi no sirve para la resepcion  de   tv satelital,pues se encuentran en frecuencias totalmente distintas ,
pon en  el buscador  esto      fta lbn satelitas libre  ( http://www.google.com.ar/search?cli...elitas+libre&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8 )


----------



## Tomasito

zoomg80 dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Consegui informacion para recibir la seña de tv satelital basicamente es conectar el cable coaxial al un modem Wifi ubicado en el foco de una antena parabolica. De entrada no tengoo un modem para experimentar y lo hice con la pura antena Wifi ubicada en el foco de mi parabolica vieja de direcTV. El personaje que me envio el doc asegura que si funciona. Para salir de dudas lo comparto y seguire intentando, saludos.



Con todo respeto, eso no tiene absolutamente ningún sentido. Leí el documento y parece que el que lo escribió mezcló varios tipos de drogas


----------



## el-rey-julien

es un claro ejemplo de una  operación de desinformación y un total desconocimiento en comunicaciones  
mezclando    varias cosas   como dijo tomasito


----------



## Tomasito

el-rey-julien dijo:


> es un claro ejemplo de una  operación de desinformación y un total desconocimiento en comunicaciones
> mezclando    varias sustancias ilegales   como dijo tomasito







                          ·


----------



## solaris8

el-rey-julien Tomasito

es verdad, muchos se dedican a falsear la verdad asi crean un mar de confusion. maxima informacion para minimo entendimiento


----------



## rubensvencedor

MaMu dijo:


> Te recomiendo antes que nada, que te bajes de internet el proyecto Digitalman, es una breve reseña del principio de codificación de los sistemas CATV.
> 
> Con respecto a los circuitos, tenes que especificar para que deco es, en caso de tener uno, y sino, para que compañia de cable es, frecuencia a la que transmiten los canales. etc etc.
> 
> Basicamente se usa un PIC 12C509A soldado "telaraña" sobre el circuito, el cual segun el porgrama que tenga grabado, o bien desbloquea el deco y te deja usarlo como conversor, o bien idem anterior pero dejandote ver todos los canales codificados. Esto es aqui en mi pais (Argentina), para las compañias de CableVisión y Multicanal, y es aplicable a los decos Jerrold y General Instruments.
> 
> *PIC Desc*
> http://www.lw1drj.com.ar/users/circuito/12C508.GIF
> 
> *Decodificador CATV Marca Jerrold - Multicanal/CableVision (Argentina)*
> 
> *Paso a Paso*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tengo con lujo de detalles como instalar el PIC en los decos de aqui de Argentina, tanto para MultiCanal como para CableVision, como tambien el respectivo .HEX que funciona en Argentina. Pero por tratarse de ingeñiería inversa No tengo autoridad en este foro para determinar si el contenido de esta información esta permitido. Si algun moderador y/o autoridad del foro autoriza a que se postee, no tengo ningun problema en volvar una especie de manual de decodificación practica, por el momento solo puedo decirte que hay mucho material, solo es cuestion de leer.*[/QUO
> 
> HERMANO YO TRABAJO EN VENEZUELA EN LA REPARACION DE DECODIFICADORES SCIENTIFIC ATLANTA PERO TENGO UN PROBLEMA CON ESOS DECOS, CUANDO COMIENZAN A CODIFICAR LA SEÑAL EN FORMA PARCIAL ES REPARABLE LE CAMBIO EL CRISTAL Y LISTO, PERO CUANDO LA FALLA ES TOTAL HASTA AHORA NO HE ENCONTRADO LA SOLUCION DE DICHA FALLA SERA QUE ME PUEDES AYUDAR?


----------



## dayanmata

que se hace si el deco CFT2200 tiene el error EA?


----------



## elgriego

Hola gente ,convengamos que en nuestro pais Argentina ,lo que motivo el hackeo de los decos y la fabricacion de las plaquetitas ,cuando aun se usaba el sistema analogico,estuvo motivado por la nececidad de ver los partidos,se acuerdan? y por supuesto venus y playboy,eso llevo a las modificaciones ,y a que gente con grandes conocimientos. se tomara el trabajo de indagar el funcionamiento de este tipo de codificacion ,con el objetivo de comercializarlo,ya que la clientela era numerosa,hoy dia con el futbol nuevamente accesible,y con los contenidos de internet,quien se va a tomar semejante trabajo en desarrollar un deco mpeg para ver solamente peliculas,quizas se podria jugar con algun deco,de skay o similar ,pero lo veo como una tarea titanica.

Saludos.


----------



## SERGIOD

Toronga dijo:


> Sorry, bueno entonces ahora te posteo los datos. de donde puedo bajar esa herramienta para tenerla?, salu2
> 
> ups.. otro problema.. no lo puedo ABRIR!! tiene unos tornillos tipo torx pero para usar tubo, me recorri todas las ferreterias industriales y ninguna tiene, como lo abriste vos??
> 
> aca agrego link para el hexgen4 q recien lo encontre
> http://www.picsystems.net/soft/hexgen42pr.zip
> lo q no encuentro es el serial number
> aca esta
> just use these: Convert the digits in the register window to the ones they equal:
> 0 = G
> F = H
> 1 = I
> E = J
> 2 = K
> D = L
> 3 = M
> C = N
> 4 = O
> B = P
> 5 = Q
> A = R
> 6 = S
> 7 = U
> 8 = V
> 9 = T


*una consulta alguien sabe para que circuito sirve ese software que subieron*


----------



## SERGIOD

GARYARIES dijo:


> Saludos desde Ecuador:
> Como les indique en mi país funciona la tarjeta que traigo desde EEUU (me cuesta 25 dolares americanos) pero si no quieres comprala busca en el proyecto de la Revista  saber electrónica (ediciòn mEXICANA) de hace un par de años alli esta completo el proyecto o si no busca el de DIGITALMAN .
> Son ya años que llevo en esta investigación por lo que traté con muchas cosas, inclusive compre una tarjeta en Chile a TECNOMASTER, pero les comento que resultó una estafa ya que no funcionó nunca el sistema y de las hojas guias de datos solo mencionaba al chip de punto rojo ( luego supe que se trataba de un pic al cual habian pintado de rojo para que no se leyera el número) por lo que les comento que no lo compren ya que no funciona ni tampoco responden cunado se les indica que ese aparato no funciona.
> si quieren el archivo hex para le de digitalman que si funciona este es el archivo ASM:
> 
> 
> 
> Código:
> 
> 
> ; Generated by WinDis84, (c) Nigel Goodwin 1998.
> 
> LIST P=16F84, F=INHX8M
> include "P16FXX.inc"
> ORG 0x0000
> 
> MOVLW 0xF8
> TRIS PORTB
> MOVLW 0x0C
> TRIS PORTA
> CLRF 0x0F
> CLRF 0x0C
> CLRF 0x10
> CLRF 0x0E
> CLRF 0x11
> CLRF 0x12
> CLRF PORTA
> CLRF PORTB
> Label_0014 SUBWF 0x0E , W
> BTFSC STATUS , C
> BSF PORTA , 00
> MOVLW 0x0C
> MOVWF 0x0D
> Label_0001 DECFSZ 0x0D , f
> GOTO Label_0001
> NOP
> MOVLW 0x06
> MOVWF 0x11
> MOVF 0x10 , f
> BTFSS STATUS , Z
> DECF 0x10 , f
> BTFSC STATUS , Z
> INCF 0x0C , f
> MOVLW 0x02
> BTFSS PORTB , 05
> GOTO Label_0002
> MOVF 0x0E , W
> BTFSC STATUS , Z
> GOTO Label_0003
> ADDLW 0x07
> MOVWF 0x10
> BSF 0x0F , 02
> CLRF 0x0E
> NOP
> GOTO Label_0004
> Label_0002 MOVWF 0x11
> INCF 0x0E , f
> CLRF 0x0C
> Label_0003 NOP
> NOP
> NOP
> NOP
> NOP
> NOP
> Label_0004 NOP
> NOP
> MOVLW 0x1D
> MOVWF 0x0D
> Label_0005 DECFSZ 0x0D , f
> GOTO Label_0005
> MOVLW 0x05
> SUBWF 0x0C , W
> BTFSS STATUS , Z
> GOTO Label_0006
> BSF PORTA , 01
> BCF 0x0F , 01
> BTFSC PORTB , 06
> BSF 0x0F , 01
> GOTO Label_0007
> Label_0006 NOP
> NOP
> NOP
> NOP
> NOP
> Label_0007 NOP
> NOP
> MOVLW 0x02
> SUBWF 0x0C , W
> BTFSS STATUS , C
> GOTO Label_0008
> MOVLW 0x01
> MOVWF 0x12
> MOVLW 0x00
> BTFSC 0x0F , 01
> MOVWF 0x12
> GOTO Label_0009
> Label_0008 MOVLW 0x02
> MOVWF 0x12
> NOP
> NOP
> NOP
> NOP
> Label_0009 BCF 0x0F , 00
> BTFSS 0x0F , 02
> NOP
> MOVLW 0x0B
> SUBWF 0x0C , W
> BTFSC STATUS , C
> BSF 0x0F , 00
> GOTO Label_000A
> NOP
> NOP
> NOP
> NOP
> NOP
> Label_000A MOVLW 0xF5
> SUBWF 0x0C , W
> BTFSS STATUS , C
> GOTO Label_000B
> BCF PORTA , 01
> BCF 0x0F , 00
> BCF 0x0F , 01
> GOTO Label_000C
> Label_000B NOP
> NOP
> NOP
> NOP
> Label_000C MOVLW 0xF7
> SUBWF 0x0C , W
> BTFSS STATUS , C
> GOTO Label_000D
> MOVLW 0x02
> MOVWF 0x12
> MOVWF 0x11
> BCF 0x0F , 02
> GOTO Label_000E
> Label_000D NOP
> NOP
> NOP
> NOP
> NOP
> Label_000E MOVLW 0x11
> MOVWF 0x0D
> Label_000F DECFSZ 0x0D , f
> GOTO Label_000F
> NOP
> NOP
> NOP
> MOVLW 0x02
> MOVWF PORTB
> BTFSC 0x0F , 00
> BSF PORTA , 00
> NOP
> NOP
> NOP
> NOP
> NOP
> NOP
> NOP
> NOP
> BTFSS PORTB , 07
> GOTO Label_0010
> BTFSS PORTB , 07
> GOTO Label_0011
> NOP
> Label_0010 NOP
> Label_0011 MOVLW 0x03
> MOVWF 0x0D
> Label_0012 DECFSZ 0x0D , f
> GOTO Label_0012
> BSF PORTA , 02
> BTFSS 0x0F , 02
> BCF PORTA , 02
> NOP
> NOP
> MOVF 0x11 , W
> MOVWF PORTB
> MOVLW 0x06
> MOVWF 0x0D
> Label_0013 DECFSZ 0x0D , f
> GOTO Label_0013
> MOVLW 0x02
> MOVWF PORTB
> BCF PORTA , 00
> MOVF 0x12 , W
> MOVWF PORTB
> MOVLW 0x06
> GOTO Label_0014
> 
> ORG 0x2000
> DATA 0x0F
> DATA 0x0F
> DATA 0x0F
> DATA 0x0F
> 
> ORG 0x2007
> DATA 0x19
> 
> 
> END
> 
> 
> lo saque de una de las tarjetas que traje de EEUU , y lo lei del pic con un programador y lo pase por el IC-PROG este si funciona prueben y veran que si funciona.
> 
> la tarjeta se le pone a la salida de video tipo RCA de su videocassetera (VHS) econ el canal codificado, pasa por la tarjeta que lo decodifica y a la salida tienes ya video decodificado, es universal ya que produce sus propios pulsos de sincronismo y ademas invierte los colores.
> 
> por favor publiquen que resultados obtuvieron con esta tarjeta y su código. ops:



Hola compañero tienes el circuito al cual subiste ese software y como son las conexiones


----------



## Meta

rubensvencedor dijo:


> MaMu dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> Te recomiendo antes que nada, que te bajes de internet el proyecto Digitalman, es una breve reseña del principio de codificación de los sistemas CATV.
> 
> Con respecto a los circuitos, tenes que especificar para que deco es, en caso de tener uno, y sino, para que compañia de cable es, frecuencia a la que transmiten los canales. etc etc.
> 
> Basicamente se usa un PIC 12C509A soldado "telaraña" sobre el circuito, el cual segun el porgrama que tenga grabado, o bien desbloquea el deco y te deja usarlo como conversor, o bien idem anterior pero dejandote ver todos los canales codificados. Esto es aqui en mi pais (Argentina), para las compañias de CableVisión y Multicanal, y es aplicable a los decos Jerrold y General Instruments.
> 
> *PIC Desc*
> http://www.lw1drj.com.ar/users/circuito/12C508.GIF
> 
> *Decodificador CATV Marca Jerrold - Multicanal/CableVision (Argentina)*
> 
> *Paso a Paso*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tengo con lujo de detalles como instalar el PIC en los decos de aqui de Argentina, tanto para MultiCanal como para CableVision, como tambien el respectivo .HEX que funciona en Argentina. Pero por tratarse de ingeñiería inversa No tengo autoridad en este foro para determinar si el contenido de esta información esta permitido. Si algun moderador y/o autoridad del foro autoriza a que se postee, no tengo ningun problema en volvar una especie de manual de decodificación practica, por el momento solo puedo decirte que hay mucho material, solo es cuestion de leer.*[/QUO
> 
> HERMANO YO TRABAJO EN VENEZUELA EN LA REPARACION DE DECODIFICADORES SCIENTIFIC ATLANTA PERO TENGO UN PROBLEMA CON ESOS DECOS, CUANDO COMIENZAN A CODIFICAR LA SEÑAL EN FORMA PARCIAL ES REPARABLE LE CAMBIO EL CRISTAL Y LISTO, PERO CUANDO LA FALLA ES TOTAL HASTA AHORA NO HE ENCONTRADO LA SOLUCION DE DICHA FALLA SERA QUE ME PUEDES AYUDAR?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puedes usar el 12F509A, es el mismo que el 12C509A pero graba muchas veces. En España, si te trancan haciendo servico técnico o instalando estas cosas por ahí, tus huesos van a la carcel.
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## cevv

Alguien puede subir la informacion completa o decirme donde puedo encontrarla para hacer este deco:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/338601/ _
Aca en mi pais, en la ciudad donde vivo aun  se usa la "codificacion" analoga... por lo que puedo hacer el deco.. ya probe el de pablin con los 2 transitores y funciona bien, salvo en algunos canales de pobre fecuencia que parpadea un poco, por los demas bien dentro de lo que cabe...

saludos y gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien

busca digitalman ,esta en pablin la placa corregida,luego le puedes cargar distintos programas al pic,esos programas los podes encontrar en el grupo ''decos argentina '' decos 1'' o algo asi se llama el grupo de yahoo


----------



## cevv

gracias compañero!  me pondré a buscar eso..
Tu probaste alguno (cuando era analoga la "codificacion" en tu ciudad"?  puedes comentar tus resultados y experiencia...
Nuevamente Gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien

si probé la digital-man ,pero con software propio,la original esta trabaja en 10 mhz  ,mi versión trabaja en 20mhz y con algunos pequeños cambios en el esquema original de digital man,
se puede usar como decodificador,es legal para fines investigativos /educativos, pero ilegal para comercializarla,
pero se puede usar esa misma placa de forma legal en videocasseteras, como restaurador de sincronismo
para restaurar cintas viejas y grabarlas en cd,,,pero nada impide que uses la videocassetera para ver canales pagos codificados
todo el proyecto esta en esos grupos de yahoo
PD:
    recuerda hacer la modificación al AGC ,sino no funciona bien


----------



## cevv

Gracias Por Resposder Compañero.
No es para comercializarla, es para mi 
no sabia que tambien servia para restaurar peliculas viejas 
El AGC se ajusta en el VHS o TV?  Tienes algun TIP?

Bueno me Pondré a Investigar mas Sobre la Tarjeta, aunque ya copnsegui varios modelos... En lo que este mas claro, volvere para pedirte una sugerencia..
Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

sobre el agc ,si hay una tabla ,depende del ic, se ajustan los valores (se agrega una r y un capasitor ) 
yo ya no tengo la lista a mano,pero la voy a buscar 


> no sabia que tambien servia para restaurar peliculas viejas


si claro, restaura el sincronismos un espectáculo como se ve ¡¡

sobre el agc ,si hay una tabla ,depende del ic, se ajustan los valores (se agrega una r y un capasitor ) 
yo ya no tengo la lista a mano,pero la voy a buscar 


> no sabia que tambien servia para restaurar peliculas viejas


si claro, restaura el sincronismos un espectáculo como se ve ¡¡


----------



## cevv

hola compañero.
bueno, siguiendo con lo de los decos... me decidí por el llamado  DigiDesc 2006 de Jd2Mar... ahora bien, hay que grabar el PIC, y la  pregunta es:
cual grabador es recomendable?http://f1.grp.yahoofs.com/v1/MBU9UJ...92P/DigiDesc 2006/Programador PIC16XXX 3D.pdf
aca muestro uno que esta en el mismo proyecto, el detalle es que no  estan los valores de las resistencia.. si puedes echame una mano con  eso.

tambien subo el proyecto completo. http://ar.groups.yahoo.com/group/DecosArgentina6/files/DigiDesc 2006/
 espero tu opinion acerca del mismo a ver que tal te parece .
saludos


----------



## moonwalker

hola chico con respecto al deco presentado en la pagina de pablin con solo dos transistores me gustaria experimentar con el en un tv sankey de 21 pulgadas que tengo... mi gran duda y creo que algo pendeja es, que se conecta a la entrada del deco??? la salida IF del tuner de l tv??? y la salida de este deco adonde se conecta??? disculpen tales preguntas pero me gustaria que me orientaran un poco... gracias de antemano


----------



## el-rey-julien

ese de pablin de dos transistores,es un simple inversor de video,
se conecta en la salida de video del video-grabador y desde la salida del circuito a la entrada del tv,,,
se entiende ??


----------



## moonwalker

hola rey julien gracias por responder bueno no9 entendi mucho a cual video grabador???


----------



## el-rey-julien

te explico ,el esquema del deco de pablin con transistor,es un simple inversor de video,,,
para usarlo tienes dos formas, la mas facil es conectarla a una videogravadora con sintonizador, sintonizar la emisora de tv, y en el cable de salida de video colocar el circuito decodificador(el simple inversor de video)
,,,
la otra forma es mas dificil ,ya ay que desarmar un tv,vuscar el circuito jungla,saber donde sale dideo y por donde entra,colocar el circuito de pablin,,,,luego sintonizas el canal y oprime el boton ''video'' y ya ves el canal,pero te queda inutilizada la entrada de tv y video del tv,ademas es necesario cocimientos que a jusgar por tu pregunta no los posees, 

estamos ablando de este esquema no?
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/video/tvdecod/index.htm
y cito 


> INSTALACIÓN:
> Dado que este circuito no dispone de sintonizador, es necesario montarlo "insertado" en un circuito existente.
> La forma mas sencilla es conectarlo entre un sintonizador de TV con salidas AV y un televisor o videograbadora que dispongan del mismo juego de entradas. Esta opción no requiere de grandes conocimientos. *Otra opción es insertarlo en el interior de una videograbadora o un televisor. Pero esta variante requiere de conocimientos de electrónica e implican mas riesgos para los inexpertos o principiantes*.





moonwalker dijo:


> hola chico con respecto al deco presentado en la pagina de pablin con solo dos transistores me gustaria experimentar con el en un tv sankey de 21 pulgadas que tengo... mi gran duda y creo que algo pendeja es, que se conecta a la entrada del deco??? la salida IF del tuner de l tv??? y la salida de este deco adonde se conecta??? disculpen tales preguntas pero me gustaria que me orientaran un poco... gracias de antemano



se conecta el la salida de video del jungla,,,,


----------



## moonwalker

hola rey julien gracias... si ese es el esquema.... mmm bueno lo hare, voy a destapar el tv y voy a ingresarlo por el jungla.... cuando tu dices que " sintonizar " el canal te refieres con el potenciometro de 47 k??? gracias julien


----------



## el-rey-julien

no el pote ese para regular la imagen si se ''retuerce mucho'' regula el nivel de ganancia de video,
antes de tocar nada ,lo primero que debes hacer es identificar que sistema de codificación tiene,
ese esquema es muy viejo y ya no se usa mas,al menos en mi pais

ese esquema solo te sirve la codificación es por invercion de video y no contempla la codificación de sonido

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/proyecto/decoder/index.htm


----------



## moonwalker

bueno con respectos a mi conocimiento, realmente no los tengos acerca de estos circuitos de video, soy aficionado en circuitos electronicos de otro tipo, mi verdadera profesion es la de traductor en ingles pero me fascina la electronica... julien en conclusion tendria que intercalar el circuito entre la salida y entrada de video del jungla es decir: salida video jungla===entrada de deco pablin-salida de deco===entrada de video jungla... asi es la conexion???


----------



## el-rey-julien

asi es,esa es la forma de conectarlo y no en todos los tv se puede,


----------



## moonwalker

gracias julien estamos en contacto


----------



## moonwalker

hola julien, bueno estoy acá consultándote de nuevo porque necesito tu asesoría... bueno ya destapé el tv sankey para agregar el circuito del deco de pablin de dos transistores.. me dediqué a buscar los pines de entrada de video y salida de video del integrado jungla ka2163b y siguiendo la entrada de video del DVD este llega al pin 1 de un integrado interruptor bilateral 4066 y lógicamente la salida de éste es atraves del pin 2 y siguiendo ese camino llega  al pin 39 del jungla el cual se llama EXT.V el cual tiene que ser la entrada de video, ahora la duda que me surge es la salida de video desde delntegrado jungla, analizando su datasheet el pin 41 es el que mas me suena porque se llama AV/SW OUTPUT, es este la salida de video del jungla julien??? gracias por tu ayuda de antemano ingeniero cordiales saludos


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Por algo se empieza.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/generar-senal-video-pic-2634/#post634166

Un saludo.


----------



## el-rey-julien

moonwalker no estoy seguro ,luego miro la hoja de datos del jungla ese y te digo,(igual podes probarlo ,pero acordate de usar un capacitor 4,7µf o 2,2µf ,no le conectes directamente a la terminal 41 tu placa,por las dudas)


----------



## moonwalker

ok gracias julien pero yo creo que los condensadores en serie de entrada y salida ya serían suficiente respectos a los que tu dices de 4,7 o 2,2 de todas maneras ingeniero échele un vistazo a ese jungla y me comenta, gracias Julien por tu ayuda....



Ah otra cosa julien, en la hoja de datos dice con respecto al pin 41 lo siguiente: PIN 41= *Video Switch Output* : This terminal is for output of video switch which selects TV signal or external video ( este terminal es para la salida del interruptor de video el cual selecciona la señal de TV o video externo), por eso pienso que podria ser esta la salida de video del jungla, gracias julien saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

si parece que si,pero si ese es el suich ,por donde sale el video? por la entrada?


----------



## moonwalker

hola julien aqui esta el integrado y analiza el conjunto interno de este integrado especialmente el pin 41, 39 y me dices brother


----------



## el-rey-julien

serias tan amable se volver a suvirlo pero en formato zip,pues no me funciona en .rar


----------



## moonwalker

hola julien aqui esta el integrado creo que ya esta en zip abrelo a ver y me dices



la pata 37 es tv input, la 39 es ext.v osea entrada de video y el switch de salida entre estas dos es la pata 41 gracias julien por tu colaboracion


----------



## el-rey-julien

ya vi , ese jungla no tiene salida de video, solo entrada de audio y de video
el terminal 41 es la llave que comnuta entre pin 39 » video exterior y el pin 37 » tv o sea el sintonizador,
lamentablemente no te sirve para instalar el deco,


----------



## moonwalker

ahora julien osea no se puede hacer mas nada????  que lastima pana yo pensaba usar este tv viejito como  experimento

jajajaja disculpa julien no era la carita de emotico que queria colocar sino una de tristeza jajajaj disculpame


----------



## el-rey-julien

vuscate una video vieja o sino ,otra que yo hacia era armar una fi aparte ,no me acuerdo cual era el ic que usaba,pero era facil,con pocos componentes y la colocaba en el mismo sinto.

PD:
  listo caripela arreglada


----------



## moonwalker

hola julien de verdad te agradezco mucho ingeniero por tu ayuda me gustaría que me enviaras ese plano electrónico de ese circuito de FI, yo le haría su PCB y lo expongo acá claro si lo consigues, muchas gracias brother


----------



## el-rey-julien

si lo encuentro,con gusto lo publico


----------



## cevv

Necesito orientacion para este deco.
hice 2 pcb, la de el deco de la foto (CD) y la de digisdesc (el cual no he armado).. termine esta porque era mas sencilla...

    y bueno veras, no me decodifica, es mi priemra experiencia con pic.  uso el TE20SEv2.1 segun lo graba bien, el hecho es que tengo ciertas dudas, respecto alos componentes... una de ellas es sobre donde van los led y la otra es los diodos bb109 x 2... he visto en otras que le ponen puente y en otras que se lo quitan...

espero su orientacion!


Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien

sin el esquema es poco lo que puedo decirte,
no pude descargar el diagrama del enlace que me pasaste


----------



## moonwalker

hola julien bueno gracias por tu ayuda hermano si consigues ese esquema te lo agradeceria mucho, de todas maneras muchas gracias por tu ayuda...


----------



## el-rey-julien

haa el de la fi, dame algo de tiempo,que e estado algo ocupado
saludos ¡¡

mira este si te gusta ,el esquema esta en la hoja de datos,las bovinas sacalas de un tv viejo

http://www.info-ab.uclm.es/labelec/Solar/Otros/Circuitos_practicos/Canal Plus.htm

creo que el usava yo era el LA7530 pero la verdad que no me acuerdo muy bien,de todas formas yo pienso que es mas sencillo que consigas una videocassetera o otro tv


----------



## moonwalker

hola julien gracias por tu ayuda, entonces estos también so decodificadores de catv, claro no es que sean tan dificil la implementacion de los circuitos expuestos en los datasheet para el integradotda8213 y la7530n pero lo que si me da algo de terror son esas bobinas jajajajaj.


----------



## el-rey-julien

estas equivocado esos no son decodificadores de video,son fi de video para armar cuando en caso extremo no puedes sacar señal de video del tv


----------



## moonwalker

mm si es como un circuito opcional cuando el integrado jungla del tv no tiene salida de video y para conectarlo luego al decodificador ???


----------



## el-rey-julien

asi es ,moonwalker


----------



## moonwalker

ok gracias julien lo que me queda es entonces como encontrar un VHS que ya no esté en uso y usar esa  parte de ls FI de video que estos tienen... estamos en contacto


----------



## jordancamey13

disculpen sera que existe algun circuito para decodificar canales de catv pero con entrada y salida de antena en lugar de A/V??


----------



## el-rey-julien

jordancamey13 dijo:


> disculpen sera que existe algun circuito para decodificar canales de catv pero con entrada y salida de antena en lugar de A/V??



si pero implica un sintonizador extra ,mucho lio ,mejor es con la tipica salida AV


----------



## jordancamey13

es que mi tv no tiene esa entrada A/V que se puede hacer


----------



## el-rey-julien

podes mirar la hoja de datos del ic jungla ,en una de esas si tiene salida de A/V


----------



## edu dj

hola rey julien lei por ahi que ahora los decos vienen digitales y que no se podian armar circuitos para voltear la señal y asi quedar full y gratis, es cierto esto o hay alguna forma de hacer algo? 

PD: yo tengo DTV no se si se prodra hacer algo con esto pero igual te comento...


----------



## el-rey-julien

de poder se puede,pero es recontra ilegal y no puedo dar informacion,nomas te puedo decir de los rosarinos que lo lograron,pero están presos,asi que no hay tu tia ,en boca cerrada no entran moscas y no vas preso ¡¡¡
demás esta recordarte que las normas del foro impiden todo tipo de pirateria,
se an cerrado temas por ese motivo y creo que este tema también tendría que estar cerrado,tal cual el tema de los teléfonos y su liberación
PD:
 a la flauta, soy yo el responsable¡¡¡
lo cierro preventivamente y asta que el resto de los moderadores den su aprobación,
en el caso que den su ok el tema seguirá cerrado


----------



## paliz

En la búsqueda de resolver la ausencia de señal (de la la barra de señal) en un receptor - decodificador satelital, me he puesto a revisar los voltajes que el deco entrega al lnb y estos son los valores.

- Sin lnb conectado, (sin carga) el deco entrega 19Vdc (en el conector *lnb in*)
- Con lnb conectado (en carga) el deco entrega:
-- Tp con polarización horizontal: 18.8Vdc
-- Tp con polarización vertical: 14vdc

¿Éstos valores se pueden considerar aceptables dentro del margen de tolerancia para alimentar el lnb?


----------



## Lamas

Hola Paliz:  la alimentacion de DC que los equipos entregan al LNB debe ser independiente de la polarizacion del transponder.  Que voltaje requiere tu LNB segun la etiqueta del mismo?


----------



## paliz

Lamas dijo:


> Hola Paliz:  la alimentacion de DC que los equipos entregan al LNB debe ser independiente de la polarizacion del transponder.  Que voltaje requiere tu LNB segun la etiqueta del mismo?


Hola lamas.

subo la información técnica del lnb


----------



## Lamas

Paliz:  no logro ver con claridad el modelo ni el valor de L.O en esa foto.  
Puedes ampliar informacion en cuanto a que si antes tenias otro Lnb funcionando y fallo y lo estas sustituyendo por este, o si estas intentando obtener señal por primera vez.
Ya tienes establecida y configurada la frecuencia de la señal que deseas recibir?


----------



## paliz

Hola Lamas.

Tanto el deco como el lnb son nuevos de paquete, la antena todo está recién sacado de la caja. Las características del lnb son los de la fotografía, es un lnb universal con una frecuencia baja que comienza en 9750Mhz y no indica voltaje de operación.

La prueba que realicé es medir voltaje estando todo conectado y energizado, cambiando la polaridad en el deco de horizontal a vertical. (habiendo configurado en el deco la polarización en auto y el tipo de lnb como universal de 9750-10750 Mhz

Lo que me extraña es que en el deco, no hay barra de señal, cuando esta barra debería estar presente en el momento de conectar el lnb (sin apuntamiento), es decir la barra de señal en deco muestra 0% con o sin lnb, con o sin TP's, con o sin apuntamiento de la antena al satélite que corresponde al tp ingresado.


----------



## Americo8888

Puede estar desactivado "Power LNB", por eso no ves ninguna barra, si tu antena está bien apuntada y los TP y Polarización son correctos, deberías ver barra de señal y calidad


Lamas dijo:


> Hola Paliz:  la alimentacion de DC que los equipos entregan al LNB debe ser independiente de la polarizacion del transponder.  Que voltaje requiere tu LNB segun la etiqueta del mismo?


Esos voltajes distintos en cada polarización(H o V) justamente conmutan cual antenita dejará pasar la RF (banda Ku) en el LNB, para ser amplificadas y mezcladas con el OL para bajar como FI al deco


----------



## Lamas

Paliz:  donde dice L.O. no significa la banda baja de recepcion, sino mas bien te indica cual es la frecuencia del oscilador local del LNB.  Los LNB universales trabajan ya sea entre 10,700 a 11,700 MHz o bien entre 11,770 a 12,750 Banda Ku).  

Tu LNB tiene algun selector para cambiar la banda o como lo haces?  Algunos reciben un tono de 22KHz desde el modem para la seleccion de la banda.  Otros, lo hacen mediante la seleccion del voltaje de alimentacion.   

Cual es la frecuencia que quieres recibir?  A que satelite tienes apuntada la antena?


----------



## paliz

Los cambios que realizo, son los que aparecen en el menú de configuración del deco, que tiene la posibilidad de elegir el tipo de lnb (universal o no) y la polaridad que puede cambiarse manualmente o en modo automático.

En las pruebas, tengo apuntada la antena al Amazonas y con los tp 11015H30000 y 12230H30000


----------

